# Want to Buy T5 Bulbs



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I need 4 new T5 bulbs. I'll've had 2 going for 2 years in May. In November, 2 more will need to be replaced. I have GE 6700K's that I got from Sun Light Supply Co. Now they advertise them as 6500K...sigh...I'm confused. What to do? Where to buy them? I think they jacked the price up too...major yawn! Looking for a place to order them from online. Let me know!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Rob,
Look no further! I am sure I can help. I've picked up bulbs for Mark (04cobratorchred), and a few other buddies of mine.

I can get:
10,000K T5s (48" 54W) for about $14ea shipped 
6,500K GE Starcoat T5s (48" 54W) for about $16ea shipped

Not too bad of deal I don't think. It's better to order more than a couple at a time though, I think they ship max 6 or 9 to a box..because they put the bulbs in thin-walled PVC to protect them.

I'm working on a way to get ballasts cheaper too.


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

If you are not completly set on getting the GEs you might take a look at the Giesemann Middays. They are a 6000K bulb. I just added them to my new tank and just love the color they put out (neutral) and the way the plants and fish look under them. Have not seen the GEs in service so I can't really compare for you. However they are slightly more expensive.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Iceblue, 
Which are more expensive the GE or the Giesemann? Where do you get them from? If you're near the Cincinnati area, you can check out the GE Starcoats if you're coming to the April meeting at my place. I have two tanks that are running half 10,000K and half 6500K.


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

The Giesemann are more expensive. Got mine from Marinedepot.com. I think they have a spectral graph either there or at Reefgeek.com if you wanted to compare output with the GEs. And I would love to swing by but I am from the Kansas City area.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I use the Giesemann 6000K bulbs. I was a bit wary about them going to look yellow but they are far whiter than I expected. I'll probably stick with them since I like the color.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How about 30" T5s??


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey John, we simul-posted! I think now I have to buy you a Coke or something like that....


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Erik,
I see T5s in 24", 36", 48" and 60"... guess you'd have to run two 24" that are offset a bit?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Best price and service for T5 bulbs: www.reefgeek.com


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> Erik,
> I see T5s in 24", 36", 48" and 60"... guess you'd have to run two 24" that are offset a bit?


I don't think it's 24". The Coralife fixture I'm picking up tomorrow is 30", 2x18W.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I use two of the 30" Coralife fixtures on my 29g tank and they are well worth it for the price.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess the company I buy from doesn't stock the 30" bulbs??? But I really do love the T5 lighting, wonder when they'll come out with T1 lighting? 1/8" diameter haha.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris, I'm good for 4 48" bulbs in the 6K range. Just let me know when you are thinking about placing the order.


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris,

Can you do anything on end caps and or reflectors?

Joe


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe,
Certainly can. In fact I just ordered 4 Workhorse 7 ballasts and 32 endcaps to go with them. Figured you may need 2 or 3 of the ballasts, and if you didn't I'd use them or sell them. I'm pretty sure I found the cheapest place to get them. Reflectors for 48" bulbs are like $17 + shipping or so. So figure around ~$20 or so each.. probably a bit less if you get a bunch of them (like you will for your monster tank).

Ask Mark (04Cobra) what he thinks of the T5 setup, I just helped him wire his Workhorse 7 and bulbs for his 90 gallon. I haven't seen it yet but it sounds like it lights up his whole room.

Chris


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

So can you ballpark what the cost will be per bulb? IE how much will the reflectors/caps/ballasts/bulbs etc cost per bulb. Are you running 3 or 4 bulbs off of the WH7?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe, 
The workhorse 7 powers (4) T5 bulbs. I was thinking with a 3' wide tank you might want to put 12 bulbs over it for a well planted tank. That way you don't have shadow spots. With the reflectors they tend to focus the light very well (it's amazing how much brighter then reflectors make it), SeanD said it was something like 200% brighter or some huge number like that.

This is about what it breaks down to:

Workhorse 7 ~ $38 w/shipping ($9.50/bulb)
T5 End caps ~ $8/bulb w/shipping
T5 Bulb ~ $15/bulb w/shipping 
T5 Reflector ~$19 w/shipping

= $51.50/bulb. (and about $15 to replace every 2 years). In the latest Dr. Fosters and Smith, 96W PC bulbs are about $37each + shipping and the 65W are $23-28 + shipping. So for almost the cost of the PC you pay for the bulb, ballast, end cap and reflector.

Per Ballast you're looking at:
$38 ballast
$26 end caps
$55 bulbs
$70 reflectors

So somewhere about $185 for 216 watts of very bright light. Shipping will be less, with the more you order so it shouldn't be too bad. 

It sounds ugly but if you look at the manufactured lights... In Drs. Foster and Smith they have a 48" 260 watt power compact retrofit for $199+shipping.

They also have a 48" Nova Extreme light that is $199 + shipping for 216 watts also. Which that won't work well with your huge tank, as you'd have to take it apart.

The thing I like about these bulbs is they're supposed to last 2 years.. I think RobW said he has had his for 2 years and it's just now time to change them.

The other way to do this.. I have a large quantity of Electronic ballasts for T8s. These are 4x32W. I'm selling them for $15 each. With T8s you have to change them usually 2x a year, but to start with they'd be cheaper. I'd go with the T5s though, as they are much more efficient and the light is amazing that they produce.

Anyway, hope this helps, I know I was rambling there a bit. I'll keep this public (as in not PM) in case other people are thinking about T5s also.

Chris


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

And for long term costs, let's not forget that T5's are comparably cheaper on the electric bill per bulb than PC's. Sorry I don't have any figures to post, but SeanD convinced me of this as well....


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I tested my new Coralife 30" twin T5 fixture last night and I'm very disappointed. It's not even close to being useful on the 50gal. Granted, I don't have any plants in there to test it out on, but I can just tell by looking at it. I do like having the Colormax bulb, so I may hang on to it for the front half of the tank where there will be few plants and use a 1x55W across the back. I don't what I should do. It would be great if this can grow plant well but getting down through 20-something inches of water, plus an 1/8" acrylic top is going to be hard to do for these little lights. Should I keep it??

After seeing Rob's tank with the T5 bulbs, I was excited to find a 30" fixture but it's nothing like what I thought it would be.... Rob - are your lights T5HO?


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris,

I'd like one 'set' (1 ballast, 4 bulbs, endcaps, etc) now, then I'll order two more at the end of the summer when I'm going to actually start putting the plants in the tank. You want me to paypal you the money?

Joe


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Erik,
I believe Robs are HO, because he's asking for the same bulbs as I use. Are yours not HO? Although they do produce a lot of light for being so small, I don't know why anyone would want regular output bulbs for them (or anything for that matter, I overdrive everything hehe).

Joe, the bulbs you wanted I'm guessing would be two of the 10,000K and two of the 6500K right? 

I'll have two extra ballast/end caps, so if anyone wants to try T5s send me a PM.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, they are NO. I have no idea why Coralife would have gone that route, so as much as I like the fixture I'm going to return it tonight and either piece together two 24W T5HO or get two Current 1x65 PC fixtures. I'm not sure which way I'll go yet but I have to make a decision soon because I'm getting plants from Matt on Saturday. I may wire up one of my extra AHS 55W lights as a stop gap until I figure out what I want to do.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> After seeing Rob's tank with the T5 bulbs, I was excited to find a 30" fixture but it's nothing like what I thought it would be.... Rob - are your lights T5HO?


Yes, my bulbs are T5HO. My 75 is also only 18" high. My most impressive feat is growing Glosso pretty well without much growing straight up. There is no need for typical room lamps or ceiling lights in that room.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Any word on the order, Chris?


----------

